# To all X-Trail 2.2 Diesel 2001-2007 Owners



## Vans19 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everybody,
this thread is intended to gather some information on what it seems to be a common turbo and intercooler failure/fault. After some hours of web searching and "researching" I've found these facts (and hope you can add something related with intercooler failures):
1. There is (or was, I'm not sure at this point) a known issue with the first turbos installed on the 2.2 (136 Cv) Xtrail.
2. These faulty turbos (made at some asian country) were replaced under warranty with some italyan made turbos right?
3. There was a recall made by nissan to reprogram the ecm in order to take it easier with the turbo.
Apparently based on facts 2 & 3 the problem went away and many owners ran for thousands of miles/km with no problems related to the turbo. So what I wanted to know (based on your experiences) is if this is true or the problem never went way and it is still giving headaches to owners of these models?
If you own one of these models (or know someone who does) your opinions and experiences are welcome and appreciated.
Regards.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

As far as I know and based on what I have read on the internet as well, the turbo failure problem never went away from these models and some diesel owners have had the turbo replaced more than once.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

There was a problem with the early models fitted with the uprated engine/intercooler but it seems that those manufactured from late 2005/early 2006 did not have the turbo problem. My Aug '06 2.2dCi initially had the jerkiness at below approx 2,500rpm on a light throttle but Nissan fitted the upgraded ECM shortly after I took delivery. It has now covered 33,300 miles, with approximately 19,000 of that towing a 1500kg caravan. I take care to let the engine tickover for a minute or so before switching off (after a motorway run and/or towing). The car has performed very well and has only needed the annual service. When I come to change it, it will more than likely be for a new X-Trail.


----------



## ianrichards (Feb 25, 2011)

*Turbo problems*

I am in the process of looking to purchase a second hand X-Trail and have been reading the many threads about the turbo problems on this model. 

Today I test drove a late 2005 2.2 dCi 136 SVE with 51,000 on the clock.
When I questioned the dealership about the turbo problem they informed me that the turbo on the car was replaced at 50,000 !!!
I then spoke the the workshop manager who informed me that Nissan had redesigned the turbo to overcome the fault and that the redesigned turbo had been fitted to the car I test drove.

I loved the car, but the turbo problem is nagging me.

Do you think that the problem is now resolved, or should I be looking at a later model and if so which one/year? Or do I chicken out and buy a CRV (agggh).

TIA
Ian


----------

